# spare tire/rim ???



## authentic (Feb 5, 2011)

I bought my boat last spring, and it didn't come w/a spare. I'm trying to figure out what bolt pattern/measurement I need. It's a 5 bolt rim, but I've seen several different 5 bolt rims. What do I need to measure to figure out which rim I need? I'm really excited to get this thing more that 10 miles from home, but it doesn't seem wise w/o my spare.


----------



## po1 (Feb 5, 2011)

If it was me I would get one of the kids protractors and measure all the holes. Or you can always take the trailer down with you to make sure they line up. I'd hate to be caught without a spare, jack, and lug wrench and ruin a fishing day.


----------



## bobberboy (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## po1 (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice chart simplifies things. One for my files.


----------



## authentic (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you. That looks simple enough.


----------



## brandon__ (Feb 20, 2011)

if you have a harbor freight in your area thats a good place to buy an extra or two they are cheap =)

https://www.harborfreight.com/automotive-motorcycle/trailer-trailer-accessories.html?limit=30


----------



## screwballl (Feb 20, 2011)

I also found my local WalMart has them too in several sizes and bolt patterns, same price as Harbor Freight.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 21, 2011)

I bought my wheels and tire combo's at Manards.


----------



## Flat Bottom (Feb 21, 2011)

Last year on a trip to the coast i had a blowout, had to drive back 30miles to get a repair, bought another wheel when i got to the tire shop, they just matched it up for me and i got a used wheel for almost nothing.


----------

